
Show HN: CloudMapper, open-source tool for visualizing AWS environments - scottpiper
https://github.com/duo-labs/cloudmapper
======
Terretta
VisualOps.io is a relatively full featured SaaS, for designing AWS
environments, generating CloudFormation, and converging environments, plus
more ops tools.

It can also import to visualize:

 _“Want to visualize your current AWS deployment? No a problem, Import the
existing resources and generate the relative diagram automatically.”_

[http://www.visualops.io/feature/](http://www.visualops.io/feature/)

[https://github.com/MadeiraCloud](https://github.com/MadeiraCloud)

------
aynsof
Looks like a great tool. The lovely folks at Hava.io are going to be unhappy
about this!

~~~
cheez
The guy paying 1999/month is not going to switch to free & open source

~~~
aynsof
I don't think that's accurate. We stopped paying because we couldn't justify
the expense. Great product, great support, but we didn't have the necessary
uptake with users. We would totally use an alternative like this.

------
tty7
Nice! my account came out pretty ugly :( and took nearly 5min to generate. But
this could be a handy addition to deployment pipelines/PRs when following
Infrastructure as Code (as well as being on AWS).

Will keep my eyes on this.

Also +1 to duo 2fa ssh

------
slenk
I like it, but I am not sure all the neighbors/children are helpful in a large
deployment. We're running about 100 instances but have 1800 connections.

------
marenkay
Now if something like this could be built on top of Terraform provider-
independent...

------
erric
The demo totally locks up Brave

